# Prepper Nurse Migraines & Headaches Natural Ways to Treat & Prevent



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Migraines & headaches will be brutal in an emergency or collapse. There have been some real improvements in the last 10 years. Butterbur herb, magnesium, peppermint oil and feverfew are some of the things you can store in your preps as well as use now if you are unfortunate enough to be afflicted with them. You can scroll to the end of the video for slides on the dosages & recommendations. Love to hear what works for you! Prepper Nurse 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqSKFeGwQFU&list=UUcXgySSIBw4CBdJfT8PAbMQ


----------

